#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Отличия (основы) линии Джонанг

## Volt

Всем привет!

Возник тут у меня вопрос относительно линии Джонанг. Чем принципиально она отличается от других тибетских школ? На форуме московского центра что-то ответов нет. (А вопрос, кстати, хотелось бы поставить и шире - в чем вообще отличия линий...)

Но пока основной интерес к тому, изучаются ли в Джонанг воззрения Жентонг и Татхагатагарбха? Являются ли они "базовыми", есть ли какие-то особые трактовки, методы с ними связанные? Что скажут практикующие данной линии и знакомые с ней?

P.S. Кто лучше всего хранит тайну?.. (с)  :Wink:

----------


## Shunja

Воззрение жентонг является основополагающим в Джонанг. Доктрина Татхагатагарбхи вообще тексты Третьего Поворота Колеса Учения являются основными и на них делается упор. Именно эти тексты В Джонанг считаются окончательной истиной (в Гелуг - Второй Поврот считается основным, например). Помимо всего прочего Джонанг единственная школа, в которой Тантра Калачакра - основная. Именно оттуда её позаимствовал тот же самый Гелуг.

PS/ На jonangpa.ru - ответы есть, там вам даже сутры указаны, на которые эта школа опирается.

Помимо всего прочего также есть Ланкаватара сутра, Шримала сутра и т.д. - там раскрывается концепция Татхагатагарбхи.
По поводу Жентонг - надо искать у Досточтимого Долпопы. Многие тексты Джонанг были уничтожены после их поражения в борьбе за власть с Гелуг. Но сейчас в старых монастырях нашли практически большинство текстов Долпопы и их не то что на русском, но и на английском ещё нет. Только наверное тибетский вариант. Да и те нескоро наверное переведут.

----------

Volt (15.04.2010)

----------


## Aion

Джонанг.
P.S. Самое дорогое у человека — это жизнь. Она даётся ему один раз, и прожить её надо так, чтобы не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы, чтобы не жёг позор за подленькое и мелочное прошлое, чтобы, умирая, смог сказать: вся жизнь и все силы были отданы самому прекрасному в мире — борьбе за освобождение человечества.   ©

----------

Volt (15.04.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

Лама Йонтен Гьялцо говорит все больше о практике как-то.

 На последнем семинаре в Питере говорил, что для него важны и Падмасамбхава, и Цонкапа, и другие ... 
 И что и рангтонг, и жентонг воззрения - имеют, так сказать, право на существование. Периодически случающийся на форуме флуд по эому поводу - не показатель глобальных различий. 
 Лично мне - жентонг ( как я его сугубо имхово понимаю  :Smilie:  ) - ближе и понятней. 
Но выбирать тантрическую школу по философскому воззрению - не знаю... Не магазин же ...

----------

Александр С (15.04.2010), Нандзед Дордже (15.04.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Лама Йонтен Гьялцо говорит все больше о практике как-то.
> 
>  На последнем семинаре в Питере говорил, что для него важны и Падмасамбхава, и Цонкапа, и другие ... 
>  И что и рангтонг, и жентонг воззрения - имеют, так сказать, право на существование. Периодически случающийся на форуме флуд по эому поводу - не показатель глобальных различий. 
>  Лично мне - жентонг ( как я его сугубо имхово понимаю  ) - ближе и понятней. 
> Но выбирать тантрическую школу по философскому воззрению - не знаю... Не магазин же ...


Почему бы ламе Йонтену не говорить о Падмасамбхаве, если в жизнеописаниях учителей Джонанг говориться, что они сперва получали передачи школы Ньингма и только после какого-то времени практики начинали практиковать согласно джонанг. Причем это не единичные случаи. Так что связь-то есть

----------


## Shunja

C Ньингма, конечно связь есть и ещё с Кагью. Они когда-то "единым фронтом" так сказать выступали.

----------


## Volt

> Воззрение жентонг является основополагающим в Джонанг.


Кстати, говорят есть разновидности жентонга. Кто знаком?




> Доктрина Татхагатагарбхи вообще тексты Третьего Поворота Колеса Учения являются основными и на них делается упор. Именно эти тексты В Джонанг считаются окончательной истиной...


То есть рантонг такой истиной не является?




> На jonangpa.ru - ответы есть, там вам даже сутры указаны, на которые эта школа опирается.


В библиотеке сайта сутр, указаний на них или ссылок нет. На странице описания традиции действительно нашел указание на «опорные» тексты. Но хотелось бы понять трактовки и методы с ними связанные. Ведь там же сказано, что «понимание смысла ... обосновано как тем, что сказано в текстах, так и логическим анализом». Вот об этом «логическом анализе» и хотелось бы узнать побольше, понять логическую связь теории и практики Джонанг. 




> Лама Йонтен Гьялцо говорит ...  что и рангтонг, и жентонг воззрения - имеют, так сказать, право на существование. Периодически случающийся на форуме флуд по этому поводу - не показатель глобальных различий.


А вот можете пояснить свою точку зрения? Почему нет «глобальных различий», в чем «тонкие» различия?




> Но выбирать тантрическую школу по философскому воззрению - не знаю... Не магазин же ...


А кто говорит о выборе? И кстати, а какие у Вас критерии выбора?

И что - всю «философию» «за борт»?  :Big Grin: 

Тем не менее, если философские воззрения роли не играют, то что ж им так много внимания уделяют сами школы?  :Wink:  




> Джонанг. P.S. Самое дорогое у человека — это жизнь. ...


Спасибо, посты Alex’а очень интересны!

P.S. Cамое дорогое – «качества Будды ... существующие изначально ... что не могут быть схвачены концептуальным умом». (с) К.Ц.Гьямцо Ринпоче

----------


## Кузьмич

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от ”Kuzmitch”
> Лама Йонтен Гьялцо говорит ... что и рангтонг, и жентонг воззрения - имеют, так сказать, право на существование. Периодически случающийся на форуме флуд по этому поводу - не показатель глобальных различий...
> 
> А вот можете пояснить свою точку зрения? Почему нет «глобальных различий», в чем «тонкие» различия?


Глобальных различий нет, потому как цель у нас одна - стать буддой  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , а что до тонких - я, как мне кажется, понимаю немного, но сказать не смогу, даже своими словами. Не владею красивым словом в достаточной степени  :Big Grin: 
 Кажется, на форуме немало тем на эту тему ...
 По этому поводу меня очень затронула книга А.Орлова "Читтаматра-миф и реальность". Толстая!




> Цитата:
> Сообщение от ”Kuzmitch”
> Но выбирать тантрическую школу по философскому воззрению - не знаю... Не магазин же ...
> 
> 
> А кто говорит о выборе? И кстати, а какие у Вас критерии выбора?
> 
> И что - всю «философию» «за борт»? 
> 
> Тем не менее, если философские воззрения роли не играют, то что ж им так много внимания уделяют сами школы?


Простите, погорячился.С утра бывает :Confused: 

 А критерий выбора - личность учителя, если буддизм в виде тибетского уже выбран...

Опять же, Лама Йонтен говорил в таком духе, что воззрения тех или других больших учетилей сложились в результате их медитативной практики, так что есть различия, но в целом и общем - мир, дружба, жвачка.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> То есть рантонг такой истиной не является?


Джонанг в основном полагается на жентонг, считая (согласно Таранатхе), что рантонг относится к относительному уровню. Последователи рангтонга говорят подобное и про жентонг.




> В библиотеке сайта сутр, указаний на них или ссылок нет. На странице описания традиции действительно нашел указание на «опорные» тексты. Но хотелось бы понять трактовки и методы с ними связанные. Ведь там же сказано, что «понимание смысла ... обосновано как тем, что сказано в текстах, так и логическим анализом». Вот об этом «логическом анализе» и хотелось бы узнать побольше, понять логическую связь теории и практики Джонанг.


Найдите текст под названием сердце женгтонга  (или сердце парашуньяты если так лучше). Он есть и на русском. Есть и на английском в инете. Там указаны основные тексты где излагается жентонг.




> А вот можете пояснить свою точку зрения? Почему нет «глобальных различий», в чем «тонкие» различия?


Вообще-то различия в некоторых пунктах достаточно большие.




> Тем не менее, если философские воззрения роли не играют, то что ж им так много внимания уделяют сами школы?


Таки "философия" определяет воззрение, используемое в практике. Куда же без этого  :Smilie:

----------


## Shunja

В сборник университета Карма Шри Наланда по взгляду Жентонг, входят: "История происхождения Жентонг" , написанная Кхенпо Чёдраком; Трактаты 8-го Кармапы "Светоч анализа традиции утверждающую мадхьямаку пустоты другого" (тиб. dbu ma gzhan stong smra ba'i srol legs par phye ba'i sgron me), "Шастра о различии между Сознанием и Мудростью" (тиб. rnam par shes pa dang ye shes 'byed pa'i bstan bcos) и составленная Третьим Кармапой "Шастра, объясняющая будда-природу"(тиб. de bzhin gshegs pa'i snying po bstan pa'i bstan bcos).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В сборник университета Карма Шри Наланда по взгляду Жентонг, входят: "История происхождения Жентонг" , написанная Кхенпо Чёдраком; Трактаты 8-го Кармапы "Светоч анализа традиции утверждающую мадхьямаку пустоты другого" (тиб. dbu ma gzhan stong smra ba'i srol legs par phye ba'i sgron me), "Шастра о различии между Сознанием и Мудростью" (тиб. rnam par shes pa dang ye shes 'byed pa'i bstan bcos) и составленная Третьим Кармапой "Шастра, объясняющая будда-природу"(тиб. de bzhin gshegs pa'i snying po bstan pa'i bstan bcos).


Лучше просматривать материалы по жентонгу в традиции Джонанг. Могут быть разночтения. Из всего что там видел, всети можно отыскать тексты Долпопы и Таранатхи. У обоих составлено достаточно большео количество текстов по воззрению жентонг с указанием более ранних текстов (вплоть до сутр махаяны и текстов Нагарджуны), где подобное воззрение отмечено

----------

Shunja (16.04.2010)

----------


## Alex

Следует иметь в виду, что "версии" жентонга у джонангпинских авторов и кагьюпинских отличаются, причем порой весьма сильно. Кроме того, следует различать жентонг сутрический и тантрический, так как одни и те же термины в сутрах 3-го поворота и тантрах (а также разъяснительных текстов к тантрам) могут иметь совершенно разное значение.

Если говорить о практике - то, если очень кратко и схематично - в школе джонанг все "заточено" под 6 йог Калачакры, то есть дзогрим; черим рассматривается как приготовительный этап к 6 йогам. Думаю, нам следует трезво оценивать свои силы и ситуацию, учитывая, что традиционно джонангпинцы практиковали шесть йог в шести последовательных ретритах, от 3-х до 9-ти лет каждый. Конечно, если у кого в наличии соответствующие способности, усердие и обстоятельства - флаг в руки, я только рад.

"Бесформенного" дзогрима, наподобие практик, относящихся к "Пути освобождения" в кагью или дзогчена, в джонанг нет (и быть не может, т.к. подобный подход входит в явное противоречие со взглядами Долпопы на путь).

Тем не менее, не все так просто; например, Чод Таранатхи явно содержит "ньингмапоидные" элементы и в тексте садханы прямо говорится о дзогчене как о вершине всех колесниц. Но, опять же, встает вопрос, у кого получать наставления по соответствующей практике.

Что до философских текстов, то московский центр Вам тут вряд ли поможет. Придется копать самому. Что-то переводил filoleg, с чем-то можете обратиться к Майклу Шихи, который живет тут.

----------

Shunja (16.04.2010), Volt (29.04.2010), Аминадав (16.04.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (16.04.2010)

----------


## Shunja

> Думаю, нам следует трезво оценивать свои силы и ситуацию, учитывая, что традиционно джонангпинцы практиковали шесть йог в шести последовательных ретритах, от 3-х до 9-ти лет каждый. Конечно, если у кого в наличии соответствующие способности, усердие и обстоятельства - флаг в руки, я только рад....
> 
> Тем не менее, не все так просто; например, Чод Таранатхи явно содержит "ньингмапоидные" элементы и в тексте садханы прямо говорится о дзогчене как о вершине всех колесниц. Но, опять же, встает вопрос, у кого получать наставления по соответствующей практике.


Это да. Ведь Богдо-гэген, являющийся воплощением Тарантхи и "курирующий" возрождающийся Джонанг - Гелугпа и соответсвующие передачи навряд ли может дать.

----------


## Нико

Есть замечательная книга Джеффри Хопкинса "The final exposition of reality", в последней части которой сравниваются взгляды Долпопы и Цонкапы.

----------

Volt (29.04.2010)

----------


## Alex

> Это да. Ведь Богдо-гэген... соответствующие передачи навряд ли может дать.


Ну не все так плохо. Как я уже писал, школа джонанг ушла в Амдо. Большая часть Амдо административно никогда не входила в состав Тибета, так что разгрома удалось избежать.

Так что, если у кого есть желание (а также возможности) практиковать в традиции джонанг - учите тибетский (причем амдосский диалект), и вперед, в Амдо. В центровом монастыре школы джонанг - Дзамтанге сейчас живет около полутора тысяч (sic) монахов. Соответствующие посвящения там бывают регулярно.

Впрочем, предварительно разумно будет сесть и хорошенько оценить свои *реальные* возможности и условия...

----------

Shunja (19.04.2010), Volt (29.04.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> учите тибетский (причем амдосский диалект), и вперед, в Амдо.


Немного оффтопик, но скажу, что амдосский диалект возможно чем-то легче лхасского (там нет тонов и гораздо меньше непроизносимых букв).

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Есть замечательная книга Джеффри Хопкинса "The final exposition of reality", в последней части которой сравниваются взгляды Долпопы и Цонкапы.


Надо Хопкинсу бонус напесать про сакьяпинца Горампу, который обоих объявил невеждами и сатанистами, за что и был запрещён к прочтению гелугпой))))

----------


## Volt

> Следует иметь в виду, что "версии" жентонга у джонангпинских авторов и кагьюпинских отличаются, причем порой весьма сильно. Кроме того, следует различать жентонг сутрический и тантрический...


*Alex*, большое спасибо за Ваши ответы.

А не могли бы Вы в данной теме привести и дать сравнительный анализ / комментарии версий жентонга?




> Что до философских текстов, то московский центр Вам тут вряд ли поможет. Придется копать самому. Что-то переводил filoleg, с чем-то можете обратиться к Майклу Шихи, который живет тут.


*filoleg*, будьте любезны, дайте ссылки, если возможно, или расскажите о том что Вы переводили.

А с Майклом Шихи, я так понял, общаться можно только на английском?

P.S. Нет ничего практичней хорошей теории...  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> будьте любезны, дайте ссылки, если возможно, или расскажите о том что Вы переводили.


Из того что переводил и что есть у Alex - сердце парашуньяты. Текст составлен Таранатхой. Анализируются в нем некотоыре особенности различных типов воззрений, а также история жентонга. Но в общих чертах.
Среди текстов Таранатхи есть несколько с подробными описаниями особенности данного воззрения. Причем приводится сравнение и с читтаматрой, и прасангикой. Также в одном из текстов (копия текста Долпопы) расписывается и всебазовое сознание. Есть текст в котором Таранатха ссылается и на сутры, где отмечен жентонг в той или иной форме.

Но большинство данных текстов - на тибетском языке. Также есть сборник работ Долпопы. С включением материалов по жентонгу.

----------

Volt (29.04.2010)

----------


## Volt

> Из того что переводил и что есть у Alex - сердце парашуньяты. ... Среди текстов Таранатхи есть несколько с подробными описаниями особенности данного воззрения. Причем приводится сравнение и с читтаматрой, и прасангикой. Также ... расписывается и всебазовое сознание. Есть текст в котором Таранатха ссылается и на сутры, где отмечен жентонг в той или иной форме. ... Но большинство данных текстов - на тибетском языке. Также есть сборник работ Долпопы. С включением материалов по жентонгу.


Спасибо и очень интересно! Но все же не понятно как можно познакомится с данными текстами. Тибетский учить?  :Smilie:  Вы можете выслать на e-mail или каким-то образом познакомить с тем, что переведено?

P.S. Scientia potentia est...  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Спасибо и очень интересно! Но все же не понятно как можно познакомится с данными текстами. Тибетский учить?  Вы можете выслать на e-mail или каким-то образом познакомить с тем, что переведено?


К сожалению сейчас вряд ли что найду на русском у себя. 
Так что варианты - либо учить тибетский, либо списыватьья на аглицком. Впрчоем еще можно обратиться к ламе Йонтену Гьямцхо.

Некоторые тексты Асанги можно поискать и в сети. На английском есть. С текстами Таранатхи хуже. Тексты Долпопы можно также поискать в сети. Часть на аглицком уже есть.

Вот тексты сутр, на которые ссылается Таранатха - скорее всего в сети есть на тибетском.

----------


## Volt

> К сожалению сейчас вряд ли что найду на русском у себя. ...


Понятно, жаль. Ну а что же "сердце парашуньяты"? *Alex*, у Вас есть что-нибудь на русском?

P.S. Будем искать!.. (с) С.С.Горбунков

----------


## Шерап

Друзья! Скоро будет большая радость для последователей традиции Джонанг. Мы (центр "Джонангпа", г. Москва) готовим к изданию ряд книг и текстов практик. В том числе ЛАМРИМ Таранатхи и ЖЕНТОНГ Долпопы. Планируется также издание ряда текстов практик традиции Джонанг (нендро Калачакры, Пхова, Чод, Гуру-пуджа Таранатхи). 

Мы планируем постепенно переводить тексты Джонанг с английского с сайта www.jonangfoundation.org, с изданных книг на англ.яз.  мастеров Джонанг. Так, готов и скоро будет выложен на сайте комментарий на Сутру Сердца Таранатхи и книга Долпопы "Четвертый собор...". 

На сайте www.jonangpa.ru и форуме учеников ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо www.lama.getbb.ru вы можете найти информацию о Джонанг, скачать некоторые тексты практик и книги по Калачакре. 

Приглашаем также на медитации с Учителем в наш центр в Москве и на ретриты в Спб и Молдову  :Smilie: . 
Пишите, пообщаемся.

----------

Volt (01.07.2010), Кузьмич (01.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2010)

----------


## Volt

> Друзья! Скоро будет большая радость для последователей традиции Джонанг. Мы (центр "Джонангпа", г. Москва) готовим к изданию ряд книг и текстов практик. В том числе ЛАМРИМ Таранатхи и ЖЕНТОНГ Долпопы. Планируется также издание ряда текстов практик традиции Джонанг (нендро Калачакры, Пхова, Чод, Гуру-пуджа Таранатхи). ...


Здорово!! А примерный срок выхода в печать и где можно будет приобрести?




> Пишите, пообщаемся.


Как сочетать уединение с общением? Пишите!... (с)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Здорово!! А примерный срок выхода в печать и где можно будет приобрести?
> как сочетать уединение с общением? Пишите!... (с)


Где-то был комментарий Таранатхи на Сутру Сердца и тексты связанные с Тарой. Надо наверное будет освежить память

----------


## Нико

> Немного оффтопик, но скажу, что амдосский диалект возможно чем-то легче лхасского (там нет тонов и гораздо меньше непроизносимых букв).


Я бы не стала та категорично утверждать. И потом, амдоссцы, прибывающие в Дхарамсалу, в основном учат лхасский диалект, чтобы понимать Далай-ламу. (смешно, т.к. Его Святейшество сам родом из Амдо)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я бы не стала та категорично утверждать. И потом, амдоссцы, прибывающие в Дхарамсалу, в основном учат лхасский диалект, чтобы понимать Далай-ламу. (смешно, т.к. Его Святейшество сам родом из Амдо)


Нет, я не категорично, конечно же. Я просто на основе своего убогого опыта изучения языков предположил, что язык без тонов выучить проще, чем язык с тонами (если никогда раньше не изучал языков с тонами).

Лхасский диалект, насколько я понимаю, все более-менее образованные тибетцы учат, да и вообще язык Дхармы стоит несколько особняком от разговорных диалектов.
Так что правильнее, наверное, сказать, необходимо знать скорее не диалект, а особенности диалектного произношения. Например, у нас лама (кхампа) произносит «шераб» как «хираб». При том, что лхасский диалект он прекрасно знает.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, я не категорично, конечно же. Я просто на основе своего убогого опыта изучения языков предположил, что язык без тонов выучить проще, чем язык с тонами (если никогда раньше не изучал языков с тонами).
> 
> Лхасский диалект, насколько я понимаю, все более-менее образованные тибетцы учат, да и вообще язык Дхармы стоит несколько особняком от разговорных диалектов.
> Так что правильнее, наверное, сказать, необходимо знать скорее не диалект, а особенности диалектного произношения. Например, у нас лама (кхампа) произносит «шераб» как «хираб». При том, что лхасский диалект он прекрасно знает.


А в чём различие "языка  с тонами" и "без тонов"? Мне кажется, эти "тоны" есть во всех языках. 

А кто Ваш лама?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А в чём различие "языка  с тонами" и "без тонов"? Мне кажется, эти "тоны" есть во всех языках. 
> 
> А кто Ваш лама?


В языках с тонами каждый слог может нести тон и это играет смыслоразличительную фунцкию, вот в тибетском (вроде?) нга — пять и нга — я произносятся с разным тоном и получается два разных слова. В языках, где тонов нет, есть только интонация целой фразы, и на смысл отдельных слов она не влияет.
А лама — Пема Гэн Ринпоче, ученик ЕС Пемы Калсанга Ринпоче.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> , вот в тибетском (вроде?) нга — пять и нга — я произносятся с разным тоном и получается два разных слова.


Вот именно что "вроде". 



> А лама — Пема Гэн Ринпоче, ученик ЕС Пемы Калсанга Ринпоче.


[/QUOTE]

Не имею чести знать. Это по какой линии?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот именно что "вроде".


Поправьте, если не так?




> Не имею чести знать. Это по какой линии?


Ньингма, монастырь Дзогчен.
http://www.dzogchenmonastery.cn/html..._kyabje_p.html

----------


## Нико

> Поправьте, если не так?


Классно, спасибо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2010)

----------


## Kirill M

Отличие Школы Джонанг от Других в том, что основой школы является Калачакра (Керим, Дзогрим (6йог Калачакры).
Это единственная школа тибетского буддизма в которой ученики получают и практикуют Полное посвящение по Калачакре.
В остальных школах получают и практикуют, только стадию зарождения (Кирим) Калачакры.

Кроме прочего Долпопа был основателем философского направления Шентонг (Жентонг) - Пустота от Другого (иного).
Жен (Шен) - Другой, Тонг - Пустота.

www.jonangpa.ru

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (10.08.2011)

----------


## Nara

Краткий комментарий к Сутре Сердц Таранатхи.

http://narod.ru/disk/22974938001/0002.pdf.html

----------

Aion (27.08.2011), Zosia (21.10.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо и очень интересно! Но все же не понятно как можно познакомится с данными текстами. Тибетский учить?  Вы можете выслать на e-mail или каким-то образом познакомить с тем, что переведено?
> 
> P.S. Scientia potentia est...


Я уже тут написала, что есть на английском Долпопа и сравнение его воззрений с Цонкапой. См. выше. А тибетский учить не помешает, на последней аудиенции Его Святейшества Далай-ламы с русской группой в Финляндии Его Святейшество еще раз подчеркнул, что нужно учить тибетский. Правда, переводчица этого не перевела.

----------

Дондог (29.08.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Я уже тут написала, что есть на английском Долпопа и сравнение его воззрений с Цонкапой. См. выше. А тибетский учить не помешает, на последней аудиенции Его Святейшества Далай-ламы с русской группой в Финляндии Его Святейшество еще раз подчеркнул, что нужно учить тибетский. Правда, переводчица этого не перевела.


Что вы обрели, изучив тибетский, такого, что нельзя было бы выразить на русском?

----------


## Нико

> Что вы обрели, изучив тибетский, такого, что нельзя было бы выразить на русском?


Не знаю, о чем Вы. Я как раз сторонница выражения тибетского на русском, потому что переводчик.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.08.2011), Дондог (29.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Не знаю, о чем Вы. Я как раз сторонница выражения тибетского на русском, потому что переводчик.


Вы приписали ЕСДЛ утверждение о необходимости изучения тибетского. Вот и интересно, где это не обойтись без такового в Дхарме.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Это не только ЕСДЛ высказывание. Выучите любой иностранный язык, поймете  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (27.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Вы приписали ЕСДЛ утверждение о необходимости изучения тибетского. Вот и интересно, где это не обойтись без такового в Дхарме.


Не приписала, а лично слышала. И даже неоднократно. И переводила это сама.... При этом моё ИМХО -- что некоторым людям можно и без тибетского Дхарму практиковать. Его Святейшество обращался к конкретной аудитории.

----------


## Dron

> Это не только ЕСДЛ высказывание. Выучите любой иностранный язык, поймете


Выучите различия между словом и смыслом, поймете, что если бы существовал принципиально непередаваемый смысл, то не было бы тибетского буддизма.

----------


## Dron

> При этом моё ИМХО -- что некоторым людям можно и без тибетского Дхарму практиковать.


Полный занавес. 
А остальным нельзя воздерживаться от убийства ради собственного счастья в будущей жизни.

----------


## Нико

> Полный занавес. 
> А остальным нельзя воздерживаться от убийства ради собственного счастья в будущей жизни.


Согласна, что полный занавес.  :Smilie:  Убийство тут не при чём, о языке глаголем.

----------

Артем Тараненко (28.08.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Согласна, что полный занавес.  Убийство тут не при чём, о языке глаголем.


Нет. Речь о Дхарме, которую вы некоторым незнающим тибетский запрещаете практиковать. Воздержание от убийства, мотивированное собственным благом в будущей жизни- Дхарма. Вы говорите, что перед прекращением убийств кое кому следует выучить тибетский. Вот и занавес, полный.

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Речь о Дхарме, которую вы некоторым незнающим тибетский запрещаете практиковать. Воздержание от убийства, мотивированное собственным благом в будущей жизни- Дхарма. Вы говорите, что перед прекращением убийств кое кому следует выучить тибетский. Вот и занавес, полный.


Значит, так. Я никому здесь ничего не запрещаю. Если нравится перевирать мои слова, пожалуйте. Про прекращение убийства до или после тибетского язка тоже не говорила. У Вас стресс? Понимаю.

----------


## Dron

> Значит, так. Я никому здесь ничего не запрещаю. Если нравится перевирать мои слова, пожалуйте. Про прекращение убийства до или после тибетского язка тоже не говорила. У Вас стресс? Понимаю.


Конечно, у меня стресс, и печаль, а как вы думали? Что вы думали, что это шутки? Еще бы не стресс. Определенно-стресс.




> При этом моё ИМХО -- что некоторым людям можно и без тибетского Дхарму практиковать.


= не всем людям можно без тибетского Дхарму практиковать. Такое простое уравнение. 
Вы же еще ложь мне приписываете, я правильно вас понял?

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, у меня стресс, и печаль, а как вы думали? Что вы думали, что это шутки? Еще бы не стресс. Определенно-стресс.
> 
> 
> = не всем людям можно без тибетского Дхарму практиковать. Такое простое уравнение. 
> Вы же еще ложь мне приписываете, я правильно вас понял?


Я Вам ничего не приписываю, ложь -- тем более. Просто есть рекомендации Учителей. К ним иногда надо прислушаться.

----------


## Dron

> Я Вам ничего не приписываю, ложь -- тем более. Просто есть рекомендации Учителей. К ним иногда надо прислушаться.


Вы ломаете мне мозги. Соберитесь. Что значит "иногда надо"? А что, иногда не надо?
PS: Как у вас там с погодой, в Северной Индии?

----------


## Нико

> Вы ломаете мне мозги. Соберитесь. Что значит "иногда надо"? А что, иногда не надо?
> PS: Как у вас там с погодой, в Северной Индии?


"Иногда" означает, что, если это Ваш Учитель, то надо. Если нет -- Вам решать. А сейчас я в России, программа есть. Поэтому про погоду в Дхасе сказать ничего не могу....

----------


## Dron

> "Иногда" означает, что, если это Ваш Учитель, то надо.


Нет. Мне решать. Никто не вправе запретить мне не убивать.

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Мне решать. Никто не вправе запретить мне не убивать.


Если Прибежище принимали, то запрет на убийство есть. Но, опять же, Вам решать.

----------


## Dron

> Если Прибежище принимали, то запрет на убийство есть. Но, опять же, Вам решать.


Вероятно, вы не все "не" восприняли. Их было три, в явной или скрытой форме, в рамках одного предложения.

----------


## Нико

> в рамках одного предложения.


Это Вы по бизнес языку говорите. Немного по-другому нужно формулироватть.

----------


## Dron

> Это Вы по бизнес языку говорите. Немного по-другому нужно формулироватть.


Я говорю по русскому языку. Где предложение= телега, ограниченная заглавной буквой в начале и точкой в конце.
Тезис про Дхарму в силе. Даже удивительно, как это можно отрицать, будучи в здравом уме.

----------


## Нико

> Я говорю по русскому языку. Где предложение= телега, ограниченная заглавной буквой в начале и точкой в конце.
> Тезис про Дхарму в силе. Даже удивительно, как это можно отрицать, будучи в здравом уме.


Поясните свою мысль.

----------


## Dron

> Поясните свою мысль.


Практиковать Дхарму может всякий, вне зависимости от степени знания тибетского.

----------


## Нико

> Практиковать Дхарму может всякий, вне зависимости от степени знания тибетского.


Согласна.

----------


## Dron

> Согласна.


Так зачем нам тибетский?

----------


## Нико

> Так зачем нам тибетский?


Вам, должно быть, незачем.

----------


## Dron

> Вам, должно быть, незачем.


Напомните, в итоге какой именно сделки я вам задолжал.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Выучите различия между словом и смыслом, поймете, что если бы существовал принципиально непередаваемый смысл, то не было бы тибетского буддизма.


1. Хамить не стоит
2. Еще раз повторю. Выучите любой язык. Возьмите любую мало-мальски серьезную книгу и прочтите в оригинале и в переводе. Разница сразу станет понятна. В особенности это касается тибетских канонических текстов, в которых всегда присутствуют 3 уровня. Потому коротенькие с виду тексты учителя неделями объясняют  :Smilie:  И именно по этой причине для лучшего понимания они рекомендуют изучать язык оригинала - если текст тибетский, то тибетский, если это ПК, то пали, ну и т.п.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2011)

----------


## Dron

> 1. Хамить не стоит


И не лень же такое писать...




> 2. Еще раз повторю. Выучите любой язык. Возьмите любую мало-мальски серьезную книгу и прочтите в оригинале и в переводе. Разница сразу станет понятна.


Разница не станет сразу понятна. Она станет понятна после объяснения от учителя



> В особенности это касается тибетских канонических текстов, в которых всегда присутствуют 3 уровня. Потому коротенькие с виду тексты учителя неделями объясняют


И эти объяснения в тексте не увидеть, не правда ли?



> И именно по этой причине для лучшего понимания они рекомендуют изучать язык оригинала - если текст тибетский, то тибетский, если это ПК, то пали, ну и т.п.


)) Именно по какой причине?) Еще раз повторю-смысл и слова не идентичны.
Видите,  чем дело- вы придумываете свои обоснования к словам учителей, и не проблема учителей, что ваши обоснования неубедительны. А языки учить надо, конечно. Я то и русский плохо знаю.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И не лень же такое писать...


И не лень вести себя как тролль...




> Разница не станет сразу понятна. Она станет понятна после объяснения от учителя


Разница может и сразу быть понятна. И без разъяснений учителя, особенно если опыт чтения и размышления уже есть...




> И эти объяснения в тексте не увидеть, не правда ли?


Иногда - да, иногда нет.




> Видите,  чем дело- вы придумываете свои обоснования к словам учителей, и не проблема учителей, что ваши обоснования неубедительны.


И не проблема Тарананко, если его обоснования для вас не убедительны. И также не проблема окружающих, если ваши слова не покажутся убедительными для них.




> А языки учить надо, конечно. Я то и русский плохо знаю.


Зря. Его надо знать тоже...

----------

Aion (28.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И эти объяснения в тексте не увидеть, не правда ли?


Мой любимый пример - комментарий на Семистрочную Молитву.

"... в первой строке говорится, что Гуру Падмасамбхава родился в особенной стране с горой Сумеру и четырьмя континентами. он родился в мистической стране, стране Дакини, или Уддияне. Оргьен. по-тибетски, на санскрите - Уддияна..."
"...в первой строке Оргьен - место. где проявляются все учения Ваджраяны. Сейчас Уддияна не внешнее. а внутреннее месть Это та часть нашего ума, ЧО НЬИ, или изначальная истинная природа, из которой эти учения и проявляются. *На санскрите Уддияна означает* "взлетевший", или "воспаривший", так же и наш ум, взлетает или воспаряет, представая пред или возвращаясь вновь к своей собственной умиротворенной природе..."
"...в первой строке ОРГЬЕН имеет отношение к нашему собственному ваджрному телу............................................ Таков внутренний смысл ОРГЬЕН."

...и таких примеров масса, когда "...а еще в тибетском это слово имеет значение..." и картина маслом, ищи русский эквивалент. или пытайся как-то вывернуться многостраничным комментом что же автор имел в виду

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Еще раз повторю-смысл и слова не идентичны.


Хоть Вас и забанили, но все ж расскажу, что был такой персонаж в русской литературе, Жуковским звали. Так вот он по Вашей методе переводил смысл, а не слова. После этого кроме основной сюжетной линии и. в лучшем случае. имен действующих персонажей от оригинала не оставалось ничего. но он так понимал смысл  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2011)

----------


## Nara

Вот собственно один из основных трактатов по воззрению Джонанг (Шентонг).

Долпопа Шераб Гьялцен: Буддийское учение времён Крита-юги ("Четвёртый собор").

http://narod.ru/disk/23607255001/0001.pdf.html

----------

Aion (02.09.2011), Kirill M (09.09.2011), Tong Po (07.09.2011), Дордже (01.09.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (31.08.2011)

----------


## Nara

Mahayana mahaparinirvana sutra (Долпопа относит эту сутру к третьему повороту Колеса Закона).

http://narod.ru/disk/23775297001/Mah...rvana.pdf.html

----------

Tong Po (07.09.2011)

----------


## Kirill M

Спасибо за ссылки!
На самом деле основной трактат Долпопы http://www.snowlionpub.com/html/product_8735.html
MOUNTAIN DOCTRINE (пер. Jeffrey Hopkins)
Очень серьёзная книга!

----------


## Карма Палджор

Долпопа и Таранатха указывали на маха-паринирвана-сутру. Толкьо их несколкьо различных версий входит в Кангьюр. Так что может вы и не угадали.

----------

Дондог (09.09.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Хоть Вас и забанили, но все ж расскажу, что был такой персонаж в русской литературе, Жуковским звали. Так вот он по Вашей методе переводил смысл, а не слова. После этого кроме основной сюжетной линии и. в лучшем случае. имен действующих персонажей от оригинала не оставалось ничего. но он так понимал смысл


Иными словами, вы пытаетесь приписать мне методу, в ходе которой искажается смысл оригинала. Еще и покойника запрягли для своих целей...

----------


## Сергей Степанович

В свое время после ухода будды Шакьямуни в нирвану собрались его ученики и стали обсуждать наследие своего учителя. И так как каждый понимал смысл сказанного им по своему, то образовалось столько течений в буддизме, которые подчас очень сильно отличаются друг от друга. Слова, из которых написаны тексты, несут определенные звуковые формы. А вот чтобы понять истинный смысл этих слов нужна мудрость, которая нарабатывается не за одну воплощенную жизнь. 
    Достигают ли просветления последователи линии гелугпа.. Достигают.. Достигают ли просветления последователи линии джонангпа .. достигают. Значит получается одно из двух.. Или эти два воззрения оба правильные или оба неправильные..
 Поэтому уважаемые коллеги давайте лучше работать с трансформацией энергий из грубых в тонкие в центральном канале, которые и определяют мудрость человека, как учит тибетская тантра. 
  А мудрость начинается тогда, когда человек осознает всю глубину своей глупости. Вот после этого и начинается осознанная работа со своими траблами, а не тыкание носом слепого щенка в разные углы. 
   Поэтому лама Йонтен абсолютно прав, когда не зацикливается на этих философских различиях между  направлениями, а просто заставляет своих учеников упорно медитировать, в том числе и на центральном канале, чтобы человек сам осознал в чем истина.

----------


## Aion

Сергей Степанович, из того, что огурцы и помидоры в конечном счёте превращаются типа в удобрение, следует, что огурцы - это просто зелёные помидоры?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Сергей Степанович, из того, что огурцы и помидоры в конечном счёте превращаются типа в удобрение, следует, что огурцы - это просто зелёные помидоры?


Главное - удобрение ! Хоть из турнепса.

----------


## Нико

> В свое время после ухода будды Шакьямуни в нирвану собрались его ученики и стали обсуждать наследие своего учителя. И так как каждый понимал смысл сказанного им по своему, то образовалось столько течений в буддизме, которые подчас очень сильно отличаются друг от друга. Слова, из которых написаны тексты, несут определенные звуковые формы. А вот чтобы понять истинный смысл этих слов нужна мудрость, которая нарабатывается не за одну воплощенную жизнь. 
>     Достигают ли просветления последователи линии гелугпа.. Достигают.. Достигают ли просветления последователи линии джонангпа .. достигают. Значит получается одно из двух.. Или эти два воззрения оба правильные или оба неправильные..
>  Поэтому уважаемые коллеги давайте лучше работать с трансформацией энергий из грубых в тонкие в центральном канале, которые и определяют мудрость человека, как учит тибетская тантра. 
>   А мудрость начинается тогда, когда человек осознает всю глубину своей глупости. Вот после этого и начинается осознанная работа со своими траблами, а не тыкание носом слепого щенка в разные углы. 
>    Поэтому лама Йонтен абсолютно прав, когда не зацикливается на этих философских различиях между  направлениями, а просто заставляет своих учеников упорно медитировать, в том числе и на центральном канале, чтобы человек сам осознал в чем истина.


Так то оно так... Только не в центральном канале истина рождается.

----------


## Нико

> Главное - удобрение ! Хоть из турнепса.


Главное -- не удобрение, а росток. Если строго говоря.

----------


## Сергей Степанович

Нико
Истина рождается не в центральном канале. Она существует и без нашего участия, нам остается лишь ее постичь. В центральном канале зарождается мудрость, без которой эту самую истину человеку не осилить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Степанович

Лама Йонтен рассказывал, что его учитель Лама Кунга Тукдже Пал Ринпоче не читал философской литературы, однако когда пандиты от других учений приходили и задавали ему вопросы, он подчас ставил их в тупик своими глубокими ответами. 
     Будучи еще мальчиком, Ваджра лама Генга Тубжипа Ринпоче (лама Кунга Тукдже Пал Ринпоче) проявил врожденную природу сострадания ко всем живым существам. Несмотря на то, что он происходил из обычной тибетской семьи, его поведение было необычайно. Он обладал естественной верой в Буддизм. Живя в бедности с матерью, он вынужден был работать каменщиком, чтобы сводить концы с концами, но, несмотря на это они были наполнены очень счастливой духовной жизнью, и были счастливее, чем кто-либо. С мирской точки зрения, Лама Кунга Тукдже Пал Ринпоче жил бедно, страдал от болезней и т.д. Однако, именно благодаря своей бедности, он никогда не терял самоотверженной веры в Буддизм. Ринпоче развил в себе особую преданность к великой линии Джонанг и к мастеру Долпопе Шераб Гьялцену. Всякий раз, когда он вспоминал о сострадательных деяниях Долпопы, он не мог сдержать слез. Как-то сам Ринпоче сказал: «Однажды во сне я испытал совершенно особые переживания, когда его святейшество Долпопа Шераб Гьялцен даровал мне руководство по Шести Йогам Калачакры (дословно «Взращивание Семени Освобождения лишь Созерцанием»)».  
    Многие выдающиеся ламы считали, что Ваджра Лама Кунга Тукдже Пал Ринпоче был на самом деле проявлением мастера Долпопы Шераба Гьялцена, чего сам Ринпоче никогда не признавал. 
  Традиция джонангпа именно и имеет такую особенность, что направлена на реальную работу человека над самим собой, а не на умствования по поводу истины, чем в принципе она меня и привлекает.

----------

Kirill M (26.04.2012), Оскольд (24.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012), Эделизи (30.08.2014)

----------

